# NEC Help



## bbee96 (Jul 17, 2006)

I took the PE in April, and I took the power afternoon portion, even though I do not specialize in that area.... there were a lot of problems which referenced to the NEC; is there any means(courses, etc.) available to get some help w/ how to familiarize myself with the NEC? This may seem like a dumb question, but this really cost me on the exam and I would like someone's take on what I can do.


----------



## singlespeed (Jul 17, 2006)

When I wired my house - I slept with it :true: Well, I fell asleep many nights while verifying whether or not I was going to meet code :cig:

It really can be a daunting task to review - I usually try to make a project that requires the use of the tool to really learn how to use it.

For example, set up a project to provide power to a light industrial facility that will meet code. As you review and verify the systems in the facility per the NEC, you will undoubtedly come across other valuable nuggets of information that apply elsewhere.


----------



## Kipper (Jul 17, 2006)

The NCEES Practice Exams had some problems on NEC that were good.

NCEES Practice Problems

Also if you can get the NEC 2005 Handbook. It has some sample problems in it.

View attachment 129


----------



## statedogg (Jul 17, 2006)

There are plenty of electrical contractor prep courses that will help, it may be more info than you want but should certainly make NEC questions your strong point. Mike Holt teaches a good one. Google electrical contractor exam prep or mike holt.


----------



## Timmy! (Jul 18, 2006)

Get acquainted with the NEC with respect to knowing where to find what: motors, cable sizing, grounding. I really hate the way they laid that code out. Every other code I use makes the NEC pale in comparison for organization.

I took the same exam as you, and was surprised by the number of NEC questions on the exam as well.

Once you know where to find things, you are going to want to kick yourself in the seat of the pants. The NEC stuff was pretty easy. There were either six or seven questions, and they were all easy for me except for one.

On the GFCI question, you could look at it and solve it in three seconds if you were familiar with the requirements for installing GFCIs.


----------



## EdinNO (Jul 18, 2006)

I used to have to refer to NEC _Handbook_ stuff often in an old job. I had it electronically and a hard copy.

THe handbook is a softer, easier read than the code. It has the same content, but also has pictures and examples. I would try to look at that.

Ed


----------

